# new home needed asap for german shepherd in kent



## samjames118 (Feb 22, 2010)

hi, i have an 8mth old german shepherd who is in need of a new home asap due to an unfortunate change in circumstances, i wont go into detail here but if you are interested please get in touch with any questions you may have


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi there, sorry to see you need to rehome your dog, i'd suggest contacting the german shepherd rescue. If you google it i'm sure the details will come up. Good luck x


----------



## natalia (Feb 23, 2010)

Please could you write me more about your dog?This is my email address [email protected]


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

don't know whrere you r in Kent , but have you tried the rescue in Egerton,?? they take in gsds.


----------

